# band size to ammo size...



## tomshot123

Hi all,

i have been casting my own 12mm lead ammo lately and i need to find out the most powerful heavy bands for them from theraband gold. I am looking for a decent band life and a drawlength to my earlobe? To my cheek it is about 29".

also would someone be able to recommend a bandset for 16mm lead with the same specification? Thankyou in advance.

cheers, Tom


----------



## Charles

There are a couple of "band calculators" around which you might find useful.

Here is one by Joerg:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

And here is one by Tobse:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22642-high-end-exel-bandcalculator-by-tobse/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## tomshot123

thanks charles, funny enough i just found them on google! but thanks for the help anyway

cheers,tom


----------



## Crac

Table of lead:

The masses was calculated

The speeds were choosen

The energy was calculated

The draw force was calculatestimated using recalled experimental constants. Based on the above draw length


----------



## Tex-Shooter

The trouble with all charts and calculations is there are basic assumptions made, rubber type, best speed, best power and etc. all assumptions made effect the draw weight verses speed and power and that effects accuracy. I have always thought that there needs to be more discussion on what is a reasonable expectation in speed and power of a slingshot. I am not saying that one should use the parameters that I believe in, but new shooters should have a better understanding as to what is normal and what is extreme in slingshot shooting. I think that shooting is the future of the sport and not what can be achieved in power, speed and extreme exhibitionism. If you go back to the 60's that is one of the things that started the decline of the sport then. -- Tex


----------



## Crac

Tex-Shooter said:


> The trouble with all charts and calculations is there are basic assumptions made, rubber type, best speed, best power and etc. all assumptions made effect the draw weight verses speed and power and that effects accuracy. I have always thought that there needs to be more discussion on what is a reasonable expectation in speed and power of a slingshot. I am not saying that one should use the parameters that I believe in, but new shooters should have a better understanding as to what is normal and what is extreme in slingshot shooting. I think that shooting is the future of the sport and not what can be achieved in power, speed and extreme exhibitionism. If you go back to the 60's that is one of the things that started the decline of the sport then. -- Tex


Generally I'd agree...

And not to cross swords, my response is however pending. But my single question is: What is your recommendation sir?


----------



## tomshot123

Thanks for all of your input people, its lead me to the decision of 25-15mm doubles for the 12mm and the same but triples for the 16mm. They will be fitted on my bronze moorhammer.

cheers, Tom

EDIT: Its main purpose will be for hunting (rabbit/pigeon)


----------



## lightgeoduck

Tex-Shooter said:


> The trouble with all charts and calculations is there are basic assumptions made, rubber type, best speed, best power and etc. all assumptions made effect the draw weight verses speed and power and that effects accuracy. I have always thought that there needs to be more discussion on what is a reasonable expectation in speed and power of a slingshot. I am not saying that one should use the parameters that I believe in, but new shooters should have a better understanding as to what is normal and what is extreme in slingshot shooting. I think that shooting is the future of the sport and not what can be achieved in power, speed and extreme exhibitionism. If you go back to the 60's that is one of the things that started the decline of the sport then. -- Tex


I thought there was a discussion about it (though I can't find it right now ) and I thought the general opinion was somewhere between 180-200 fps.

I cant remember exact firgures, but when I first got my chrony I was testing every band set I made. I was getting the above numbers (maybe a bit more) for my "standard" sets. The reason for the quotation marks is I have different sets for different slingshots, but the outcome is basicaly the same.

As far as the extreme part new shooters can see from the "Extreme" lovers their results for that.

as far as power goes, I am not sure, its all depending on what you need it for, and I don't really need power to tear up a can  .

I also have to partially agree with you on charts and calculations. Yes depending on the chart/calculation it is filled with pure assumptions, but a few out there are not soully based on figures, rather aided with enough experiments to make the assumptions as a valid guideline.

LGD


----------



## Crac

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2372-speed-table/

Plus there are a lot of clips on 'tube showing chrony tests.


----------

